# [SOLVED] dbus doesn't start during start up.

## iceguardian

dbus doesn't start and even doesn't write smth about itself in rc.log.

if i run dbus manually with local.d it works fine.

cat /etc/local.d/dbusAndXdm.start

```

#!/bin/sh

/etc/init.d/dbus start

/etc/init.d/xdm start

/etc/init.d/wicd start

```

rc-update -v show

http://pastebin.com/E0JGQpa1

Please, give me some advice where to dig.

SOLUTION:

```
rc-update -u
```

----------

